# First Hair Cut!



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Pics of Butters' first hair cut! Sorry the pics are kind of bad quality, I can only take them with my phone as he hates flash on the other camera :w00t: and won't stay still whenever I bring it out!




























I really love what the groomers did with his face :wub: really makes his eyes look huuuuge! Thanks for looking!


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

:wub: Butters is just a doll!! I love how the groomer did his face also, SUPER cute :wub:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

What a sweet baby! I love his name, too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh VERY cute!!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Precious! He makes me think of something I read yesterday: Just call me "Butter" 'cause I'm on a roll!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

He really looks adorable:wub:


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Madison's Mom said:


> Precious! He makes me think of something I read yesterday: Just call me "Butter" 'cause I'm on a roll!


Oh my goodness! That's such a cute saying that I think it's going to be Butters' new go to phrase :HistericalSmiley: thanks for sharing that with us! :chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

so cute! his eyes do look really big and dark brown - quite the ladies man he is going to be


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Adorable.:wub::wub: I especially love that third shot where he's sitting up so pertly. What a cutie pie Butters is. It's funny but that shot of him looks like someone's little cartoon avatar on here that I've seen. Can't remember who it was though. Heck can hardly remember my own. Thumbs up to the groomer.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Cutie*

He is a cutie!:chili:


----------



## noneez (Jul 19, 2008)

What a handsome little dude!!!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Butters is such a cutie!!! Love the haircut!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Cute haircut and those eyes boy do they pop...also everything is better with butters...


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

yeagerbum said:


> :wub: Butters is just a doll!! I love how the groomer did his face also, SUPER cute :wub:


Thank you!!! Yes I am very glad I found this groomer :chili: she was wondeful with him!



heartmadeforyou said:


> What a sweet baby! I love his name, too!


Aww thanks! We love his name too :blush: My bf says it perfectly matches his personality 



bellaratamaltese said:


> oh VERY cute!!


Thanks!!



mary-anderson said:


> He really looks adorable:wub:


Thank you!!


----------



## aubie1996 (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow he is super cute. I love his name too


----------



## sones (Jul 13, 2010)

Maltbabe said:


> He is a cutie!:chili:


Wow all these compliments from his awnties has definitely boosted his ego! :HistericalSmiley: Thanks!!



noneez said:


> What a handsome little dude!!!!!


:ThankYou:



princessre said:


> Butters is such a cutie!!! Love the haircut!


Thanks!! I originally wanted to grow his hair out into a bob like Cassanova's but I don't think i'd be able to take good care of it and keep it looking so tidy and cute because he is kind of a rowdy little boy :w00t: 



malteseboy22 said:


> Cute haircut and those eyes boy do they pop...also everything is better with butters...


:HistericalSmiley: Maybe I should name my next one margarine so they can battle!



Hunter's Mom said:


> so cute! his eyes do look really big and dark brown - quite the ladies man he is going to be


Oh yes, he is already quite the ladies man! I have to be sure my boyfriend doesn't walk him without me there (if you know what I mean)! :w00t:



Snowbody said:


> Adorable.:wub::wub: I especially love that third shot where he's sitting up so pertly. What a cutie pie Butters is. It's funny but that shot of him looks like someone's little cartoon avatar on here that I've seen. Can't remember who it was though. Heck can hardly remember my own. Thumbs up to the groomer.:thumbsup:


Haha, I had to bribe him with a treat in my hand to look so cute and innocent! He is definitely the little devil :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

awwww, that's one cute pup! I love his new haircut.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Butters is a babydoll!! I *love *his name and he looks so adorable in his new cut!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh my gosh, Butters is a cutie patootie! :wub::wub: Your groomer did a great job. He's so cute sitting there, what a doll baby!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww....look at that doll baby! Did you save any hair from his first haircut?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

look at that boys eyes:wub: he's soooo cute and so little:wub: I like his haircut


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he does look adorable !!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

So cute!!! :wub:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Very cute! My friend from work has a small pup pup named Butters and she call her "Baby Butters".


----------

